# how to split your own tongue



## Pheonix

I'm making this thread cause some people asked me how I did it and some people wanted to bash me for the way I did it. Its OK I want the haters to comment on this cause the only way to make an educated decision is to hear all sides of the issue. the most common way to split your tongue is to go to a professional but I did not I did it myself and some people will bash me for this and their welcome to comment. 
what the professional will do is slice your tongue down the middle with a scalpel and at that point they have to deal with the bleeding. (the tongue bleeds alot) they do this by suture or cauterization or both. going to a professional you have to do your homework, alot of so-called professionals haven't done this but they will give it a shot in order to to add a new body mod to their portfolio. if you go to a professional make sure they know what their doing and ask to see pics of the tongues they did this on.
enough about them now I'll tell you how I did mine myself. you need to start with a tongue piercing that is already healed (very important if its not healed completely it will start healing back together) then you take fishing line and put it through the piercing and tie it to the tip of your tongue. now I started with a piercing close to the tip at first in order to get the tip split just right. the fishing line cuts slowly as to never cause any major bleeding. keep tightening it as fast or as slow as whats comfortable for you. replace with new line when needed. just like with a tongue piercing rinse your mouth with 50% listerene and 50% water after eating, smoking, kissing, or drinking anything other than water.and clean it with glyoxide or some other oral antibiotic twice a day. make sure your splitting in the center between the two muscles anywhere else and you risk cutting major nerves or blood vessels.
the reason I did it this way is all the tongue splits I've seen from professionals started to heal back together and ended up looking like crap. but just like with piercing the most common reason it turns to crap is cause they didn't take proper aftercare cleaning procedures 
one thing the nah-sayers will say is that fishing line can't be autoclaved but how many of you have an autoclave at home. I have a dry heat sterilizer for sterilizing jewelry and needles but fishing line will melt in that. but you can kill 99.9% of all germs on it by boiling it in water or cleaning it with Iodine, rubbing alcohol, or hydro-peroxide or both boiling then cleaning.


----------



## wartomods

tongue splitting are the new facial tattoos, isee


----------



## 614 crust

a friend of mine who is also an STP user did it a little at a time with a box knife while at work at taco bell


----------



## wildboy860

this seems to be the better way than scapels and cuaterzing. and I've a fair amount of bod mod knowledge. but that's just me. thanks for the write up.


----------



## 614 crust

wildboy860 said:


> this seems to be the better way than scapels and cuaterzing. and I've a fair amount of bod mod knowledge. but that's just me. thanks for the write up.


 
true that.


----------



## Pheonix

no I was not referring to you Chalmbers, I understood where you were coming and I was wrong when I said professionals don't know how to deal with excessive bleeding. but there are some that don't know what there doing and that's way I cant stress enough to do you homework on the pro your having cut your tongue (or any body mod for that matter) I did me homework, I bought a copy of Gray's Anatomy and researched the anatomy of the tongue.

your right Arrow, people who get body mods to look cool are stupid. I never cared whether people think I'm cool or not (and that makes me cool, right hahaha) actually the reason I split my tongue is to be better at giving girls face. most of my body mods are sexual in nature.

and as for the pain, it feels like getting your tongue pierced but last alot longer. you can control the pain factor by tightening the line less often or not super tight. idk I have a pretty high pain tolerance but so do most people that are into body mods.


----------



## vkeifreek

go figure angel would bring me into it lol yeah mine wasnt pierced so i did it slowly over like 3 months with a box cutter some at taco bell angel mostly seen me carrying mouth wash everywhere for a while and having issues eating burritos lol


----------



## carnytrash

Indeed it is possible to DIY a tongue split and have zero complications.

A friend of mine helped split my tongue with this same method. It took about a month and I have been happily enjoying the mod for three years now with zero regrowth.

Honestly, I don't care about people who talk shit either. Apparently the video is popular in the 'mod community' and gets a lot of negative comments. It never ceases to amuse me that people are so concerned about what others do to their bodies. Obviously I understood all of the risks involved, and while it may not have been the most 'professional' way, I feel it is far less barbaric than having your tongue sliced in half with a scalpel.

Oh, and I know a girl who paid $500 to have hers done by a pro, and still experienced regrowth.


----------



## Mouse

my dog did it himself too... he just got himself kicked in the face by a horse. I think that could be a fun new way to try tongue splitting!


----------



## Pheonix

Mouse said:


> my dog did it himself too... he just got himself kicked in the face by a horse. I think that could be a fun new way to try tongue splitting!


 
I don't know about that I'm a lot taller than a dog and the horse will probably kick me somewhere else, somewhere I really don't want to be kicked. hope the dog is ok horses can kick hard enough to break the jaw.


----------



## Mouse

he's fine. just a lil more funny looking now.

you could try the technique for a new prince albert? lol


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I've split my tongue 5 times now over the past 10 years, cut it myself, done tie off method, had a pro do it, etc... but mine just regrows like a mothefucker each time. This last time when my buddy who's a pro did it, he sutured it and its the least regrowth I've gotten to date, plus he offers free recuts which I'm totally gonna take advantage of next time I'm in new mexico.


----------



## JoshyWashy

i did mine myself after quite a bit of research. i had it pierced at an 8ga. first i tried the fishing line method, but that hurt insanely bad constantly so i got pissed off and cut it with a razor blade. ive had it about a year and a half now.


----------



## B3N

Would paroxide work instead of mouthwash?


----------



## Deleted member 23824

. . . Eleven year old thread, Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## MFB

Faceplant said:


> . . . Eleven year old thread, Rip Van Winkle.


Aw man, the 10 year anniversary of this thread was bitchin'!

Not as good as the 10 year for that How To Split Your Own Pants thread.


----------



## roughdraft

B3N said:


> Would paroxide work instead of mouthwash?


never done this and hell no never would but I feel like hydrogen peroxide would prolly work *better* than "mouthwash"


----------



## B3N

roughdraft said:


> never done this and hell no never would but I feel like hydrogen peroxide would prolly work *better* than "mouthwash"


ok thanks


----------



## bote

"a friend of mine who is also an STP user did it a little at a time with a box knife while at work at taco bell"


this seems like the only truly correct way, but what do I know, I have the old kind of tongue and can't even insert a quote properly.


----------

